# Spec V clone? Brembo add-on



## metech07 (May 5, 2006)

I have an '02 SE-R auto, and I was wondering if my current suspension setup (spindle, strut brace etc...) will hold the SE-R Spec V Brembo option without any problem?

I know about the wheel spacing, I just need to know if I need to change for example the front lower arm, change the sway bar, etc....

Anyone, please help!!

Thanx!


----------



## 04se-r (Jun 8, 2006)

it should be fine. all your doing is changing the rotors and calibers.


----------

